# Foo fighters acoustic



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Loving their acoustic stuff which i've never listened to before


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dave Grohl was on the Radio 1 Live Lounge the other week, it was absolutely awesome, as is this :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Love them, they're up there with Jay-Z/Oasis & Kasabian for best gig I've ever been to - can hardly think of a bad song they've done :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

pdv40 said:


> Dave Grohl was on the Radio 1 Live Lounge the other week, it was absolutely awesome, as is this :thumb:


yeah that was wicked


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Get yourself the Skin And Bones album. 

Dave Grohl writes all his songs to be played acoustically and electrically. On Skin and Bones they add in a violin, percussion and a piano. 

Big Me acoustic is awesome, as is Razor. Ballad of the Beaconsfield minors is pretty awesome too.

I'm a fan. Can you tell


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

aren't they doing a TV show this Friday......?

Saw an advert for it and forgot to SKY+ it


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

the only song I don't like is when they do "everlong" acoustically in the middle of the gigs - far better played properly.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

In The Detail said:


> the only song I don't like is when they do "everlong" acoustically in the middle of the gigs - far better played properly.


I have to say i agree with you but the pub opinion poll on Wednesday showed we are in the minority.

It's a far more emotive song when rocked hard i feel.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

npinks said:


> aren't they doing a TV show this Friday......?
> 
> Saw an advert for it and forgot to SKY+ it


I have found the program:wave:

MTV - Friday 21:00 Storytellers - Foo Fighters (tonight)

Foo Fighters Greatest Hits is on 11:00am Thursday MTV TWO


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I have to say i agree with you but the pub opinion poll on Wednesday showed we are in the minority.
> 
> It's a far more emotive song when rocked hard i feel.


it's my missus' favourite song, but she hate's it acoustic too...... so that's 3 of us!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

BIG fan of the Foo's and their live album is about the only live album I rate at all. 

Will have to get to see them live at some point....


----------

